
Ubigraph: dynamic graph visualization - nreece
http://www.ubietylab.net/ubigraph/index.html
======
lunchbox
This looks extremely impressive. Note, however:

"The Ubigraph server is not yet ported to Windows. We hope to release a
Windows version in the future. Note, however, that you can run the server on a
Mac or Linux machine, and run the client on a windows machine. You only
require a functioning XMLRPC implementation on the Windows machine."

That's too bad; from the looks of it, this is nicer than yEd, my favorite
graph drawing program: <http://www.yworks.com/en/products_yed_about.html>

This seems similar to Graphviz, since it has a programmatic interface (and no
GUI for creating graphs, apparently): <http://www.graphviz.org/>

Here's an example language interface to Graphviz:
<https://networkx.lanl.gov/wiki/pygraphviz>

~~~
rw
I would tell you to stop using Windows.

But I won't.

...because you and I might be competing in the same space.

------
paulgb
Brilliant. I've been playing with a dataset of programming language influences
but getting disappointing results from graphviz. With a few lines of code I
was exploring the graph in 3d. (Screenshot:
<http://www.paulbutler.org/ubigraph.png> ) I haven't figured out directional
edges yet (only had a few minutes), but that will be interesting as well.

------
programnature
this is extremely awesome. I've wanted this sort of functionality for a while
to animate the evolution of some of my graphs like
[http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/AutomataGenerativeNetworks...](http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/AutomataGenerativeNetworks1/)

